# How Different are Jaeger and Nucleus?



## Lord Daknight (Nov 30, 2021)

I've heard that these two basically reuse each other's strings and stuff, but others say that one is better than the other, for example that nucleus is a better sketching tool. Would it be worthwhile to get Nucleus now that I have Jaeger? are the strings really being reused?


----------



## JCarlsen (Dec 6, 2021)

Here you go:


----------



## Voider (Dec 6, 2021)

Lord Daknight said:


> Would it be worthwhile to get Nucleus now that I have Jaeger? are the strings really being reused?


Hey there 

Yes it's correct, Nucleus shares the same strings and even some of the same brass instruments.

Nucleus has fewer articulations and no individual mic positions, so you got only the classic and modern mixes. If you already own Jaeger, Nucleus offers basically woodwinds, a few solo instruments that can play either legato or sustain and some more traditional orchestra percussion. Then there's the really great choir (_I absolutely love it_) and things like a harp and xylophone/marimba.

So that's basically the big difference, the things you would get on top now. But there's an overlap on strings and brass, that's why you'd probably get $100 off when you want to crossgrade. If you don't have such a code already you can contact Audio Imperia before buying (_crossgrading_), but you've unfortunately just missed the Black Friday Sale.

TL;DR:

If you want to have a more traditional and complete orchestra, Nucleus would be the way to go. If you rather do trailer / epic and hybrid music then getting Nucleus is probably not cutting it if you already own Jaeger.


----------

